# California Almonds, How Will Increase Honey Prices Influence Pollination Prices?



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Honey shortages? Hmmm, I keep hearing about it but I don't think it is truly reflected in the market. Afterall there seems to be no end to funny honey entering the US market. This surely has a suppresing effect on price. 

If I had the opportunity to poolinate almonds I would go. I don't really see the advantage of staying home, less work for sure, way less cash. Sure it costs to get them ready but for those that are relatively close (I'm thinking continental divide) I would think it necessary to go. If things go right then those colonies need dividing. This helps make up winter losses, big plus in my books. Afterall this is how the package bee companies started up and now continue to operate.

Maybe those that winter in Texas can make up the early nucs and get the hives ready for the honey crop. It could be an advantage to stay home. Less headaches. When bees need moving it's more on your schedule as opposed to a farmer's schedule. I would think that you would need deeper pockets to operate this way. Afterall the honey crop may not be extracted until sept1-sept 15. Then it has to be delivered/sold, cheque in the mail story, then cashed. By now we are easily in Nov, maybe dec. Bees need feeding, treating and hauling back to Texas before any money has come in. Hmmm, probably better suited for the well established beekeeper.

One thing that I don't get is how American beekeepers survive on what appearts be fairly small crops. The state averages are not impressive. Even at these relatively good honey prices I don't get how one could survive on a honey crop alone. I could see the one man show, someone with say 500-700 hives where they can do all the work. Hopefully the Mrs. helps peddle honey, or has a good full time job. Something like teaching so she can extract during her summer holidays. I would think that most have to go to almonds. They can't afford not to go.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

"The U.S. has experienced a series of below average honey crops that has created a shortage of U.S. honey with virtually no carryover stocks from last year. This coupled with increasing demand for this honey has left a raw honey supply void that we are struggling to fill. Early crop honey out of the Far West, mostly California, and the South, mostly Texas, failed to meet promising early crop projections as most of California remained too wet and cool for good honey production, while Texas was experiencing record heat and drought which stunted floral sources needed for honey production. Meanwhile, we are waiting for the Near West and Upper Midwest crops to develop. Since much of this region experienced a very harsh winter with lots of snow, followed by very cool wet weather in the spring, these crops are running behind schedule, and early projections are again for below average production. Many of the honey producing crops in the Upper Midwest could not be planted due to the cold, wet weather shortening the growing season. We are still several weeks out before we receive this production. Strong demand for this U.S. honey will keep pressure on pricing as initial U.S. raw honey prices are strong and will probably continue to rise as this honey enters the market"
Source: Honey Market Report, August 2011


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

The problem is the "packers" are importing tons of Indian honey...very interesting article in the ABJ about how ten years ago India exported no honey and now they are the third largest producer. You think that Chinese funny honey is being transhipped through India....nawwww.... As long as the packers have access to cheap imported honey or rice syurp/honey mix you won't see any significant inceases to honey prices...at least not at the wholesale level.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Price of honey has not risen enough to have any influence. 

Pollination fees may increase if the supply or perceived supply of strong bee colonies is diminished, but even that will not occur until the last minute.

Almond industry is healthy, we benefit from that but there appear to be enough domestic colonies to do the job and enough bee operators willing to supply them at current rates.

Well said Jean Marc.


----------



## queenking (Oct 24, 2007)

i would send my bees to almonds but just have the money to ship them.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jean-marc said:


> One thing that I don't get is how American beekeepers survive on what appearts be fairly small crops. The state averages are not impressive. Even at these relatively good honey prices I don't get how one could survive on a honey crop alone. Jean-Marc


JM, very well said


----------

